# Frozen Oysters



## Uncle Bob (Apr 2, 2007)

Have any of you ever frozen oysters? With what results? How did you use them after thawing?

TIA


----------



## evenstranger (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning Bob - you talking about freezing them shucked or unshucked? I've had unshucked oysters that had been frozen, and they steamed up fairly well without losing much moisture. Freezing oysters that have been shucked might work ok, provided they're covered with enough water. If not, they'll most likely be chewy or rubbery. Adding some salt to the water might reduce the chewiness.


----------



## callie (Apr 2, 2007)

We have frozen raw, shucked oysters before.  We made sure they were completely covered in their liquor (we added some water if needed) before freezing.  The results weren't great - but we still ate them!  As I remember, the texture was somewhat mushy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 2, 2007)

I forgot to mention...they are shucked.


----------



## callie (Apr 2, 2007)

and I forgot to mention how we used ours...it's been a few years, but typically we fry them or use them in seafood gumbo.  I'm sure that's what we did with our frozen ones.  I've frozen our seafood gumbo before, too.


----------

